# Pc configuration needed for office use



## raja2281 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi all,

Need to buy a new pc for office purposes. the purpose involves emailing,spreadsheet, word processing,tally and autocadd. 
Need window xp as operating system since i need to use tally 7.2. 
Budget is arnd 20-25K. Please suggest intel based configurations. Have heard abt nettops. Are they capable of running all the above apps.
Please reply.
thx


----------



## Anubis (Dec 13, 2009)

AthlonII X4 620 - 5.1k
Gigabyte 785GMT-UD2H 5.9k
Transcend 2gb DDR3 1333 - 2.4k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 - 2.3k
CM Elite 310 - 1.5k
Zebronics Pro 350w - 1.5k
Logitech Mouse/KB - .7k
Samsung/LG/Sony SATA DVD R/W- 1.1k
Dell 18.5" E1909W - 6.5k

Total - 25.2k


----------



## raja2281 (Dec 13, 2009)

need suggestions on intel processors also.

thx


----------



## Anubis (Dec 13, 2009)

raja2281 said:


> need suggestions on intel processors also.
> 
> thx



NO offense bro

No Intel rig can match this rig

Its a quad core for God's sake

You expect an Intel quad core rig @ 25k.

Forget it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 13, 2009)

He is rite dude.....At ur budget u can get more better rig from AMD than Intel. The config he provided is capable of doint lot of tasks than u mentioned.


----------



## Krow (Dec 14, 2009)

AMD>Intel at that budget.


----------



## maddu5731 (Dec 14, 2009)

Intel is always considered as GOD. 
But AMD gives value for money.


----------



## asingh (Dec 14, 2009)

maddu5731 said:


> Intel is always considered as GOD.
> But AMD gives value for money.



What a dumb thing to say. What you trying to get at here...?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 14, 2009)

maddu5731 said:


> Intel is always considered as GOD.


Oh yeah that explains intel p4 prescotts called as "God of hotplates"!! Strap on an IFX 64 and viola you get a bread toaster. So I bet there's a heatsink out there that you can use it as a BBQ hotplate. Someone should pass this idea to TVC. This way, intel can get rid of their p4 prescott stocks . Best part, do you even need to stress the system on load. The temps on idle itself will take care of anything.
-
To the OP: Keeping your needs in mind, especially CADD and then budget in mind, stick to x4 620. You can always check the benchmarks by googling it out. Amd are the only ones who have a quadcore that price. 
However if you want to comprimise on performance simply to have a wasted bragging rights, especially for an office rig, then no form of logical/technical explanation will help you to choose the hardware for your money's worth. This is a technical forum and regular advisers who will give proper advice and are in upto date with their knowledge. If this fact wasn't true, then it doesn't make sense asking a technical query on a technical forum, does it? Even if someone is bound to make a mistake (hey, who's perfect), then someone is bound to clarify/point out and error/misconception/mistake.
To keep options open for you, there's always a dual core e5200/e5300+ gigabyte g31 s2l. Make the comparison of the processor and their benchmarks over here: *www.tomshardware.com/charts/2009-desktop-cpu-charts/3DMark-Vantage-1.0.2,1396.html


----------



## asingh (Dec 14, 2009)

*@OP:*
Get the AMD rig, which have been suggested. For 25K you can get Intel,  but it would be below performance, with respect to AMD.


----------



## layzee (Dec 14, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Oh yeah that explains intel p4 prescotts called as "God of hotplates"!! Strap on an IFX 64 and viola you get a bread toaster. So I bet there's a heatsink out there that you can use it as a BBQ hotplate. Someone should pass this idea to TVC. This way, intel can get rid of their p4 prescott stocks . Best part, do you even need to stress the system on load. The temps on idle itself will take care of anything.


 

I still have my Prescott (Intel P4 530J @ 3GHz) and if I ever plan on making BBQs, you'll be the first to be invited. 

Anyways an AMD configuration is always better in the given price bracket.


----------



## raja2281 (Dec 18, 2009)

thx for the reply. havnt used an amd before so asked for an intel. but technically u guys know better than me. so wud go for an amd config.thx.


----------

